

Gigaom conversation with Dan Hesse of Sprint - mathattack
http://gigaom.com/mobile/a-gigaom-conversation-with-sprints-dan-hesse-on-five-harrowing-years-as-ceo/

======
mathattack
Is the story consistent with the 5 year performance of the stock?

[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=S+Interactive#symbol=s;ra...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=S+Interactive#symbol=s;range=5y;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined);

Quoting the article, "When Dan Hesse took over the reins of Sprint on Dec. 17,
2007, he had quite the mess on his hands. That fourth quarter, Sprint was
getting ready to announce not just an exodus of 683,000 subscribers but also
an astounding financial loss of $29.5 billion, one of the largest ever
recorded by a major U.S. company.

Sprint’s acquisition of Nextel two years earlier was a heavy albatross around
its neck. Its customer service had gone down the tubes, employee morale was
low, and the company culture fractured; worst of all, Sprint’s once loyal
subscribers were fleeing in droves. Hesse knew he was taking over a struggling
company, but in an interview with GigaOM he admitted that even he didn’t
realize the magnitude of Sprint’s troubles until he arrived. “When I took over
the assignment the problems were more severe than I anticipated,” he said.

Hesse staring in one of many Sprint “Simply Everything” commercials

Fast forward five years, and it’s plain to see Sprint has turned several
corners. "

